# Spurs fan's thoughts on Phoenix....



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I attended the Suns/Spurs game tonight, and I thought that I would contribute some thoughts about your team. If you don't care, fine. 



They are an exciting team to watch, mostly because of all of the young talent they have. Lampe played very well tonight, and he basically hit every open jumper he got. Amare got to the line a ton tonight, and he hit 11 of 11 free throws. If he takes it to the basket like he did tonight every night in the regular season, he'll easily score 20+ points a game. Nash really fits in well with this team. The Suns had some moments where they were just standing around on defense, but Nash created some offense for them. Joe Johnson and Richardson played well, and I thought it was interesting that the Suns brought Quentin off the bench as a SF, which moved Marion to PF. 




Anyway, this team will score a ton of points. Amare is a beast on offense, Nash is brilliant at the point, and guys like Joe Johnson, Marion, and Richardson are very talented offensive players. Defense is still the huge question to me, and if they can play even average defense, they will make the playoffs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the synopsis, I listened to the first half at work and pretty much gathered the same thoughts. We've got to improve our defensive rotations, I question if D'Antoni is the right guy to work on something like that, but we'll see.

Sounded like Nash was really finding guys around the basket.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Spurs fan's thoughts on Phoenix....*



> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Thanks for the synopsis, I listened to the first half at work and pretty much gathered the same thoughts. We've got to improve our defensive rotations, I question if D'Antoni is the right guy to work on something like that, but we'll see.
> 
> Sounded like Nash was really finding guys around the basket.





I didn't think Nash would be a big enough upgrade to get this team into the playoffs, but after watching him tonight, and taking into account how well he ran Dallas' offense, I'm having second thoughts on counting out the Suns in the playoffs. Nash is an absolute perfect fit with this team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

On the radio it sounded like a sloppy game with tons of ticky tack fouls.

A little disappointed with Amare's rebounds but you can't argue since we outrebounded the Spurs anyway it was just other guys getting the boards. Duncan also only had 1 rebound in the entire first half.

Amare also missed like 2 dunks because he was going up too strong and was hacked with no call. I think he was anxious to go out there against Duncan.

Amare had some monster dunks though.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Spurs fan's thoughts on Phoenix....*



> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>I question if D'Antoni is the right guy to work on something like that, but we'll see.


Well, I can say that here in Italy Mike is famous for his offensive gamestyle.
But his defense was not so bad.

Its last season with Benetton Treviso (2001-2002) the D'Antoni's team averaged 93.3 points made while the opponents 82.9, all in 40-minutes games.

Treviso made in average 23.8 shots from 2 on 41.4 attempted (57.5%) and 10.0 shots from 3 on 23.7 attempted (42.0%); from the field 33.8/65.1


Gretz


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

if anything there atleast gunna be an offensive machine thats excting to watch. Cant wait to start of season.:yes:


----------

